# NEW YORK | Bella Abzug Park & Hudson Boulevard | U/C



## streetscapeer

@cruxdyno


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

hmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mottolino

So huge and amazing!


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

streetscapeer said:


> From yesterday by me


Wow it's really mind-blowing to see the progress since I was there last June. "Amazing" seems like the understatement of the year. Thank you for that and the other nice pictures. 

Regarding the vessel: This is so exciting! I guess there will be real visible progress every day now. Can't wait for this to rise higher and higher.


----------



## Uaarkson

Show me another skyscraper project with steelwork this crazy. Shanghai Tower was probably the most recent.


----------



## droneriot

BillyLoomis1982 said:


> Regarding the vessel: This is so exciting! I guess there will be real visible progress every day now. Can't wait for this to rise higher and higher.


They just need to assemble it, it's gonna be quick. Like Ikea for pros.


----------



## germantower

They have quickly fixed the street so it can carry the weight of the vessel elements. I expected it to take much much longer.


----------



## McSky

What some people will experience after over-exerting themselves while climbing the vessel:


----------



## streetscapeer

7_70


----------



## Riley1066

From Monfalcone Italy to Hudson Yards Phase 1:


----------



## germantower

Do you guys think that when this area is developed that the Javits Center will really remain here? I mean it will feel so disconnected and wrongly placed in a few years. Moving it away could aso be a chance to reintegrade the Manhattan grid here or allow unique megablock developments here, with lush greenery everywhere. A focal point on the Hudson, NYCs futuristic approach.


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

germantower said:


> Do you guys think that when this area is developed that the Javits Center will really remain here? I mean it will feel so disconnected and wrongly placed in a few years. Moving it away could aso be a chance to reintegrade the Manhattan grid here or allow unique megablock developments here, with lush greenery everywhere. A focal point on the Hudson, NYCs futuristic approach.


Since they just startet preparations for a new $1.5 billion expansion last December, I don't think that the Javits Center will go anywhere in the near future. Why do you think it will feel disconnected? I don't know about the strategic factors (since I'm not into the convention business), but I think at least visually it will be a nice contrast to the towers at Hudson Yards.


----------



## Riley1066

I just do not understand how Javits Center is "disconnected" or will be "disconnected" ... if anything it's just going to get even more integrated into the neighborhood as the other towers grow alongside it.

Its an amazing space for large events and the 7 Train station is right there ... its in an ideal location.

If anything, the skyscrapers are more "disconnected" than the Convention Center because they don't allow the general public to use them nearly as much as Javits or MSG. There's always a receptionist/guard station/concierge/doorman checking people in at the towers. Only if they have a retail space or an Observation deck do you get to actually interact with any of the buildings in Manhattan without an appointment.


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTcbdT3F0xq/?taken-by=williambutler

*Two pictures collaged together*


----------



## streetscapeer

@simotronogram









@westend79


----------



## Architecture lover

Looking at the photos above I can't help but remember when 10 HY was first announced. I wasn't optimistic about the project at all. It looked too good to be truth, in the same time the WTC wasn't doing great and I was thinking that a project of such scale appears too promising.
Anyhow, I'm super happy to see 10 HY gracing the skyline of New York with its beautiful triangular crown. The sculpture is absolutely splendid and it's amazing to see it making progress.


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTm6rXfl-fm/?taken-by=lot71


----------



## streetscapeer

@_hudsonyardsnyc


----------



## streetscapeer

5Bfilms on yimby


----------



## streetscapeer

@jfriianyc


----------



## streetscapeer

Check out the tiny guy in green for context (and this is only about halfway up)... gone a be crazy fun (and difficult) to climb this thing


----------



## goodybear

That would be an amazing place for a morning jog! Once around Hudson Yards, up and back down the stairs of Vessel. All while being surrounded by trees, shops and skyscrapers! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## streetscapeer

@capanovayork









@danlobitz









@engstrom_nyc


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

^^ Reminds me of a beehive.:lol:

Great posts. Your contribution to the NY section is most appreciated, Streetscapeer.


----------



## streetscapeer

Thanks! It's my pleasure...

What I think will be awesome here when completed, is as you steadily approach the base to enter, you'll get a breathtaking and dizzying view as each floor is successively cantilevered


----------



## streetscapeer

@hagenscutt


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

goodybear said:


> That would be an amazing place for a morning jog! Once around Hudson Yards, up and back down the stairs of Vessel. All while being surrounded by trees, shops and skyscrapers! :banana::banana::banana:


I was thinking the same thing, but I wonder if they're going to charge a fee to get into the basket. It's a bit of a tourist trap so I assume they'll charge something like $5 to $10. That would make it a pretty expensive daily jog.


----------



## streetscapeer

@tomcon02


















@tomcon02


----------



## Riley1066

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I wonder if they're going to charge a fee to get into the basket. It's a bit of a tourist trap so I assume they'll charge something like $5 to $10. That would make it a pretty expensive daily jog.


I don't think its going to cost anything. Its part of the "public amenity" section of the contract letting Hudson Yards go forward in the first place.


----------



## Riley1066

streetscapeer said:


> @tomcon02


LOL @ the porta-potty on the top level.


----------



## streetscapeer

Haa! Good catch


----------



## DiogoBaptista

SEP 12


----------



## germantower

Level 5 of the Vessel has started, 3 more left. This will soon top out.


----------



## Optisonics

They should leave the porta-potty there permanently as people climbing this ting may need to go when they get to the top.


----------



## Riley1066

Optisonics said:


> They should leave the porta-potty there permanently as people climbing this ting may need to go when they get to the top.


Yeah the most use of the elevator will be people going DOWN to use the restroom.


----------



## streetscapeer

@cubemate









@arielvazquez


----------



## streetscapeer

@kellen.huang


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Riley1066 said:


> Vessel and The Culture Shed have to be the most unique duo of structures ever built this close together to each other.


Yeah, this Vessel looks odd in the renders, but I think it will truly become a focus in the area like intended, and a massive tourist attraction. With the high line it may even rival times square, or surpass it, once the entire Hudson Yards project is done.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> *a massive tourist attraction*


:?
Who the hell is going to pay to climb the structure? Is it worth the climb? The view is special?

I think this is more a piece of sculpture to decorate square than a legendary monument.. But im open to another opinions and different points of view..
People want to visit the eifel tower because of its symbolic value and for being a legendary monument but mainly because it have a unique view over the entire city of Paris. How is this going to be attractive to tourists?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

DiogoBaptista said:


> :?
> Who the hell is going to pay to climb the structure? Is it worth the climb? The view is special?
> 
> I think this is more a piece of sculpture to decorate square than a legendary monument.. But im open to another opinions and different points of view..
> People want to visit the eifel tower because of its symbolic value and for being a legendary monument but mainly because it have a unique view over the entire city of Paris. How is this going to be attractive to tourists?


Why do tourists go to times square? It's just a wall of advertising in a intersection. :nuts: This will never be the Eiffel Tower, but I think it will become a focus point for both locals and tourists alike. Lots of shopping, restaurants, the high-line, easy access, central location, unique architecture, tons of reason.


----------



## Riley1066

germantower said:


> 2 more levels and the vessel is topped out. Also, it will be such a feat to relax in this square when everything is said and done. This complex is a good example how you do a new CBD and interconnect it properly with the rest of the city fabric to make it a part of it and not just an isolated jungle of towers. I guess that this and the Manhattan West will result in a more or less 24 hour neighborhood?!


Its at 11 levels of 15 total ...

And the whole area from Penn Station/MSG to the river will be a new 24 hour neighborhood pretty much ...


----------



## droneriot

Depends on how you define level, maybe germantower sees every full hexagon as a level, and the levels in between as half-levels. There was a bit of disagreement back in the day whether Zaha's High Line spaceship has 11 levels or 22, as well.


----------



## streetscapeer

Michael Lee


----------



## Riley1066

droneriot said:


> Depends on how you define level, maybe germantower sees every full hexagon as a level, and the levels in between as half-levels. There was a bit of disagreement back in the day whether Zaha's High Line spaceship has 11 levels or 22, as well.


All the promotional materials for Vessel say it has 15 levels.


----------



## streetscapeer

@bigfootemusic









@joelraskin


----------



## Riley1066

Two more levels to go!


----------



## streetscapeer

Michael Lee


----------



## streetscapeer

@renwickchan


----------



## Riley1066

13 of 15 Levels


----------



## streetscapeer

Michael Lee


----------



## NYCrulz

Riley1066 said:


> 13 of 15 Levels


How do you count the "levels" on this one? I only get 6 or 7 depending on how i count the base


----------



## Riley1066

NYCrulz said:


> How do you count the "levels" on this one? I only get 6 or 7 depending on how i count the base


This is from when there were only 9 levels but you should get the idea:









All the literature calls for 15 levels so that's the only way to get that many without raising the crane (which they can't because they didn't add a climbing frame to it.)


----------



## streetscapeer

Just south of Hudson Park and under the High Line will be more public space right next to One Hudson Yards: 









@thanksalotka









@terrainnyc


----------



## Riley1066

They should take that area south of the 34th Street High Line Entrance where all the tractor-trailers are parked now and turn that into the High Line's second lawn ...


----------



## streetscapeer

@lelobnu


----------



## germantower

^^ The first picture that sort of shows the magnitude of the Vessel.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I have a feeling this thing is going to be called "the bee hive" rather than the vessel by the locals.


----------



## streetscapeer

@cesarhernandez84


----------



## zhouzichuan

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I have a feeling this thing is going to be called "the bee hive" rather than the vessel by the locals.


Am I the only one who thinks this looks more like a pinecone??


----------



## streetscapeer

@scottbeale









@msherman214









@atthirtyone


----------



## baronson

Taken today:


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26877913007/sizes/l


----------



## streetscapeer

@troisantos










@_hudsonyardsnyc


----------



## Christi69

Photoshop!


----------



## Architecture lover

It's a render. It'll take quite some time for the park to look that way. And the towers themselves need to be full with residents and workers so that you'll have a lot of people walking, or recreating around them. Give it some time, they're selling pretty quickly though.


----------



## streetscapeer

@johnvoyage


----------



## marshalca

I do not understand the concept of this sculpture. Being surrounded by buildings there are no good views on any of the heights. I can understand this in an open area like central park or bp but not here. We have ended a global crisis due to real estate speculation and we are doing this, which is just an example of what not to do. and ... it's ugly ...


----------



## Riley1066

marshalca said:


> I do not understand the concept of this sculpture. Being surrounded by buildings there are no good views on any of the heights. I can understand this in an open area like central park or bp but not here. We have ended a global crisis due to real estate speculation and we are doing this, which is just an example of what not to do. and ... it's ugly ...


This is so far from being ugly ... its stunning. And you're also discounting the view INSIDE Vessel.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20180519-_XP24765.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr

The Vessel by Harry Shuldman, on Flickr


----------



## Antioch

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> 20180519-_XP24765.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr
> 
> The Vessel by Harry Shuldman, on Flickr


This looks like something straight outta Blade Runner.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*June 3, 2018*

Work in Progress: The Vessel at the Hudson Yards by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr

Work in Progress: The Vessel at the Hudson Yards, Manhattan, New York City by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## WillBuild

marshalca said:


> I do not understand the concept of this sculpture. Being surrounded by buildings there are no good views on any of the heights. I can understand this in an open area like central park or bp but not here.


Imagine an urban canyon with ten blocks of skyscrapers. This will be the focal point of that view.

It stands on the nexus of the future Hudson Blvd that will stretch about nine blocks to 41st street and the two avenue park that stretches across the decked Hudson Yards superblocks all the way to the river.


----------



## NYCrulz

It's to help fat Americans with their weight loss, have you seen all them stairs rising 40 meters above the ground? Can you possibly imagine all the calories that could be burnt running to the top and back down? :lol:
J/k folks j/K!




marshalca said:


> I do not understand the concept of this sculpture. Being surrounded by buildings there are no good views on any of the heights. I can understand this in an open area like central park or bp but not here. We have ended a global crisis due to real estate speculation and we are doing this, which is just an example of what not to do. and ... it's ugly ...


----------



## baronson

Photocred: v_baobab_v on Instagram


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Working Harbor #4 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

@arranpate


----------



## ADAMASTOR01

NYCrulz said:


> It's to help fat Americans with their weight loss......."
> J/k folks j/K!


:bash:...sounds a bit like a cliche;it's like i say:"it's to help Finnish alcoholics to break their addiction"...


----------



## baronson

Today:


----------



## Architecture lover

Fab is all I can say for this.


----------



## streetscapeer

@thehighlineguy


----------



## Riley1066

The vessel by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Riley1066

The vessel by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuchJ1eHSfj/



























































































https://www.related.com/


----------



## generalscarr

ArtNouveau said:


> How long do you think it'll take before someone jumps off? A sad thought, but an unavoidable one in our time. It's not very protected


It is very protected. It has a railing AAAAALL the way around. New York is full of terraces, bridges, high windows and hundreds of subway stops. Super easy to jump. Barely anybody ever does. It's not an issue. 
We don't need to build rabbit-cage like experiences and be overprotective and paranoid.


----------



## Riley1066

Why do some websites say you have to reserve a time to climb Vessel and there doesn't seem to be anywhere to actually reserve that time?


----------



## streetscapeer

For the initial opening you have to reserve a date and time (for free) and bring the tickets to climb. There was a online signup a few months ago on the Hudson Yards website that I filled out so that I would be notified by email when pre-registration would be open. I got the notification email last week and got to sign up for Saturday, March 23rd.

Here is the website for you or anyone who would like to sign up for a visit: 
https://tickets.hudsonyardsnewyork....?PromotionID=8&CG=VesselTixPre&C=VesselAdmPre

The promo code is: PublicVessel


----------



## Riley1066

Gothamist


----------



## Riley1066

Gothamist


----------



## Riley1066

Gothamist


----------



## Riley1066

Gothamist


----------



## Riley1066

Gothamist


----------



## Riley1066




----------



## streetscapeer

@joelharperfit


----------



## droneriot

Hard to believe that's not a render, it looks unreal. Amazing.


----------



## towerpower123

streetscapeer said:


> For the initial opening you have to reserve a date and time (for free) and bring the tickets to climb. There was a online signup a few months ago on the Hudson Yards website that I filled out so that I would be notified by email when pre-registration would be open. I got the notification email last week and got to sign up for Saturday, March 23rd.
> 
> Here is the website for you or anyone who would like to sign up for a visit:
> https://tickets.hudsonyardsnewyork....?PromotionID=8&CG=VesselTixPre&C=VesselAdmPre
> 
> The promo code is: PublicVessel


I just tried that and there aren't any lines to enter a promo code or register for tickets. I tried a Google search and didn't get anything


----------



## streetscapeer

That's because the time period for pre-registration is over.


Here is the link for regular registration (You can only get tickets up to two weeks in advance): https://www.hudsonyardsnewyork.com/discover/vessel


----------



## Pohtija

It's open! 

March 15
The Vessel by John Hill, on Flickr

The Vessel by John Hill, on Flickr

The Vessel by John Hill, on Flickr

The Vessel by John Hill, on Flickr

Wish I was there...


----------



## Hudson11

Be pleased by our tribute, oh kind Martian overlords!


----------



## baronson




----------



## streetscapeer

@online_newyork


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*The Public Square and Gardens at Hudson Yards / Nelson Byrd Woltz Landscape Architects*

















































































































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/930101/th...-yards-nelson-byrd-woltz-landscape-architects​


----------



## Riley1066

Well, it finally happened ... a 19 year old male from New Jersey became the first suicide victim from jumping off the top of Vessel.


----------



## Pohtija

How long till they are forced to cage the whole thing up.. Hope not for the sake of unobstructed free views.


----------



## Riley1066

I hope they don't make any changes to the structure ... its not possible to totally protect everyone from everything, especially from themselves.


----------



## Hudson11

starting to look like the renderings


Hudson Boulevard by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9uFHN0HMFz/[/CENTER]​


​


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## DiogoBaptista

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFngAhbptxf/


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

City lights (wide) - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

150-Foot Vessel Sculpture at Hudson Yards Closes After 3rd Suicide (Published 2021)


It was unclear when the structure, the huge Manhattan development’s centerpiece, would reopen.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## streetscapeer

sucks!


----------



## Marsupalami

Riley1066 said:


> Well, it finally happened ... a 19 year old male from New Jersey became the first suicide victim from jumping off the top of Vessel.


I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Hudson11

Vessel is back open but with charged tickets and new rules


The Vessel, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## spectre000

Pretty bummed, as no single entry is allowed now. I’m planning a solo trip to NYC later this year. 🙃


----------



## Hudson11

@selvon.nef


----------



## Hudson11

The Vessel attraction in N.Y.C. closes again after another suicide


The Vessel closed in January after 3 similar deaths occurred on its premises and reopened in May with new rules aimed at preventing suicides.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Tered

7/30/2021








Billionaire Developer Mulls Closing NYC Tourist Hot Spot After 14-Year-Old Leaps to His Death


“We thought we did everything that would really prevent this,” said Stephen Ross, developer of the Manhattan neighborhood where the attraction sits.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## spectre000

This would really suck. Sad news.


----------



## marshalca

When they were starting it I already said this would happen. You had to be very blind not to see that this would happen.


----------

